# My New Silver Poodle



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

HA HA You had me going there !


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> HA HA You had me going there !


Hehe! Trust me, I wish it WAS a real puppy! But for now the stuffed version will have to do.

It's actually a really nice toy. It's quite authentic too, it seems to be in a puppy cut. I'll have to get photos of Ziggy with it on Christmas Day.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

That would be great !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You got me TOO!! LOL It's really cute._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You're so funny! I was envious when I saw the thread title. Still envious! That's a cute little poodle. I saw a stuffed toy yesterday that had the Continental clip.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Too Funny! I just knew you adopted a rescue you found. This puppy you got will be the best puppy ever! No barking, no peeing on the floor, no pooping on the floor, no chewing. 

It also reminds me of hubby and I cuddling with a little black toy while we were waiting for Zulee. I started collecting puppy stuff months in advance. It did help to have things organized before she came. Of course, I know you can prepare for your new little one in no time.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG, I totally thought you had a mini poo!
You are so mean lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That was a good one!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjenga..you are a brat!!! I was getting a little excited then I saw the photo. While the toy is adorable, I so hoped you had finally found the dog of your dreams!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> So I brought home a miniature silver poodle yesterday!
> 
> Sadly, it's only a stuffed one from Ikea. And it's not for me, it's for Ziggy. We thought we'd introduce her to the idea of having a new poodle friend next year through a stuffed toy. I can only hope she's kind to it and doesn't rip it to shreds or anything. That might not bode well for my future poodle friend...
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/70132785


OMG that is SO CUTE! LOL, I may have to get that for my Miniature Poodle who is a little silver boy! I bet it'd be about the same size as he is right now!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Cdnjenga..you are a brat!!! I was getting a little excited then I saw the photo. While the toy is adorable, I so hoped you had finally found the dog of your dreams!


Me too, I was soooo excited for you!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Cdnjenga..you are a brat!!! I was getting a little excited then I saw the photo. While the toy is adorable, I so hoped you had finally found the dog of your dreams!


AGREED! lol


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Cdnjenga..you are a brat!!! I was getting a little excited then I saw the photo. While the toy is adorable, I so hoped you had finally found the dog of your dreams!


 Sorry everyone! I couldn't resist teasing you all with my stuffed poodle. Trust me, once it's confirmed that I'm getting a puppy, you will all be among the first to know. I highly doubt I'll be able to keep it a secret... I really do wish I'd been sharing photos of my real pup with you!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

You brat!

You had me going.

It is super cute though.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You got me!! I was SO excited/surprised! Hope Ziggy loves it!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh i saw the title and was so excited for you. Well a toy is cute but not quite what I was expecting. Keep us posted though


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, you got me too! Very funny!! LOL. Man, that really is the best looking stuffed poodle I have ever seen, though!

Bet you can't wait till you can replace it with the real version..lol.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG, I think you got everyone :fish:. I'm sure we all are keeping fingers crossed for you and can't wait. I was actually asking you at my pictures tread, how is your search progressing and today I see silver poodle :rofl: I was so happy for you, even I know you wanted black and then stuffed toy :scared:, but it was funny :rotfl:


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

awee you totally got everyone!!I was soo Excited for you!! The silver stuffed pup is cute though


----------

